# probiotics + triphala--my personal winning combo



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone. I posted here a few months ago regarding triphala. It is still working, at 3000 mg/day. Some bottles only recommend 1500 mg. but it doesn't work as well at that dose. I am now combining this with Probiotics, which helps me a lot with gas and just seems to make everything (the whole process, and the intestines) smoother. I have struggled so long with IBS-C that I wanted to offer my 'success story' to others. I can now eat basically whatever I want, though I avoid egg yolks as they have a TERRIBLE effect on me. That is about the only food I avoid (except mayonnaise, which also has a bad effect).The Probiotics are a mix of L. acidopholus and others, with some fruit extracts mixed in. I also try to eat apples regularly, as they seem to help too. My biggest triumph has been the ability to eat creamy chicken pot pie with no ill effects! Normally I would have to avoid that.Best to all,Claudia


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Claudia,-I was just wondering if the supplement you're taking is called Perfect Stool..It combines Probiotics and Triphala?? Are you taking them in a powder or capsule? How many times per day?? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I am taking the triphala and the Probiotics separately. Both are in capsule form. You have to refrigerate the Probiotics. I take the triphala 2x a day, and the Probiotics once or twice, depending on how much/how often I've gone. If I take less I go less often. (Sometimes I gotta give my hemmorhoids a rest). The brand is called Probiotics with a Purpose, from New Chapter. I chose it cause it has other things like ginger and blueberry extracts, and it seemed to have more variety of the live cultures than other brands, but I don't think the brand matters. I have taken two different brands of Triphala, each had roughly the same content per dose (1500 or 1600 mg) but one brand recommended one dose a day and the other two doses. The latter works better for me. My aunt, who initially recommended the triphala to me, has also taken pill form, but I prefer the capsules. Anyway I just buy whatever is in stock at the vitamin store. There is a link to an article in another thread on triphala on this site that someone posted, it is a good article so you may want to take a look. It is very similar to an article my aunt gave me when she recommended the triphala. Good luck in finding what works for you!


----------



## Sharon 24 (Jun 9, 2003)

I was interested in your success with triphala. What type of C do you have? I have slow transit C. How long did you take triphala before it started working? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

The triphala started working within 7-10 days. I have IBS with constipation, what happened before the triphala was even on the days I would go (about once every 4-5 days, even with psyllium and colace and eating roughage), I would go a little but then have horrible straining and feel like I hadn't finished, but couldn't, then I'd go more, then another episode of straining, the whole thing would often happen over a six hour period. After I read Heather Van Vouros' Eating for IBS, I stopped taking the psyllium and colace (I never had hard stools anyway, even though it was all nice and soft I would still have the straining problem in the middle of the BM episodes), and I went with her recommendations on soluble fiber (bread and pasta). I gained weight, but it reduced the straining and length of episodes a little. Since starting the triphala I have cut down on the bread and pasta. I still eat a lot of raw vegetables, mostly ceasar salad with cucumbers, green pepper, red onions etc. and I avoid blueberries, as I had the worst straining/feeling of incomplete evacuation with those. I also eat a lot of fruit; I know that doesn't work for everyone but it seems to help me. (Just no blueberries, even in a smoothie they caused problems!) I don't know if my symptoms were indicative of slow-transit C, Sharon--none of the three gastro-enterologists I consulted ever specified what kind of IBS I had. They just told me to take psyllium, or metamucil, or citrucel, then bentyl, which was ridiculous for me as it can cause constipation. Finally the last one prescribed lactulose, which cause the worst diarhhea and hemorrhoid agony, I never took it again, poured the whole bottle down the sink. So he prescribed Zelnorm, but I have never taken it. He told me I'd have to take it "for life" and I just did not want to do anything that radical. It bothers me that the drug is so new. I also read on hear about others' side effects and that confirmed my reluctance to take it. I was mostly afraid of the horrible effects of diarrhea on my hemorrhoids. What the triphala does for me is reduces the total time of a BM, minimizes straining, just makes the whole process less of an event and struggle. If it stopped working I guess I would have to take the Zelnorm.Sorry this message is so long, more than you wanted to know probably!Happy Holidays


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Claudia,
Your success is inspiring! I too found that most OTC fiber supplements make me MORE constipated, and so did Bentyl. I just bought triphala today and took 2 capsules, which is only 1000mg, so it seems like from your experience it's safe to take more. I'm glad you posted this because it gives me hope!


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Caludiajojo,

Are you using Indian triphala churna or capsules ?

Are you trying below combo ?

Himalaya Gisastric Care Combo(Triphala+Trikatu+Yastimadhu)


----------

